# Best offset?



## MagpieMatt13 (May 19, 2018)

Im stuck in 2 minds to either lower onto 19 x 9 ET37 or go 20 x 9 ET37 anyone got any decent pictures?

Or anyone recommend the best ET?

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont lower it makes the TT looks cheap and chav... Looks fine as it is... dont go for the Golf knob look.


----------



## MagpieMatt13 (May 19, 2018)

each to their own I guess, slightly lower would be great


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

im lowered on h&r springs with 15mm spacers which = 20x9 ET37


----------

